# recommend a good spinning reel



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

Can someone recommend me a good all-around spinning reel for under $50? I have a medium action rod and I'm mainly river fishing for trout using 4-6 lb test, however I will also be walleye fishing from time to time.

Thanks


----------



## twice-as-nice (Jun 6, 2007)

I like the shimanno with the lever that opens the bail for spinner stream fishing. I have several of them in various models and have abused one of the cheaper TX ones (my spare) for years and never had any problems yet (I do grease and oil them each winter). I do not like the ones with the dual paddle handle though.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll second the vote for Shimannos. But I never have been able to "re-train" myself to utilize the bail-triggers. I even find myself manually closing the bail when I'm running on instinct.


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

twice-as-nice said:


> I like the shimanno with the lever that opens the bail for spinner stream fishing. I have several of them in various models and have abused one of the cheaper TX ones (my spare) for years and never had any problems yet (I do grease and oil them each winter). I do not like the ones with the dual paddle handle though.


I have a TX as my main trout stream reel. Overall I love it--especially the trigger--but last season, after about 3 years, the bail flip mechanism (spring?) started to go. I might get it repaired, try to fix it myself, or get a new reel... or all of the above.

Most will tell you Shimano reels are their favorites, and I tend to agree, but I'm starting to have second thoughts after also having problems with the trigger on a Sedona model after one season of use.

The Abu Garcia Cardinal 101 looks good for the price, so I'm considering that one for the next.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks for the opinions guys, I was already leaning toward Shimano as I've used their reels in the past and liked them. Anyone else had a negative experience with them?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Another option:

http://dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3027547


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

70 is a little more than i'm looking to spend, i'm on a pretty tight budget (college student)

This reel got a lot of good reviews, however i dont know what the setbacks are to using a micro reel, especially with a medium rod.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_91164_100001002_100000000_100001000_100-1-2


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRLSSHIMANO-SSEFB.html
or (same reel)
http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0023112118275a.shtml


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Cant speak on that Bass Pro reel, never owned one. That Sedona and the Abu Cardinal 101 mentioned earlier are not bad for the price. I have seen the Cardinals as low as $32.00 at the big box stores. No need to pay shipping that way.


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

NickAdams said:


> 70 is a little more than i'm looking to spend, i'm on a pretty tight budget (college student)
> 
> This reel got a lot of good reviews, however i dont know what the setbacks are to using a micro reel, especially with a medium rod.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_91164_100001002_100000000_100001000_100-1-2


Personally I have gotten away from the small ultralight reels because their narrow spools mean tighter coils of line around the spool, which leads to more line twist and more tangles. IMO you're best off looking for a combination of large diameter spool and small reel.

If you would like a lighter rod, you might be able to find a decent rod/reel combo for the same or slightly higher cost than a reel alone.

EDIT: Correction to my earlier post--I'm having trouble with a Shimano Solstace, not a Sedona.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Most of my river and pier reels are older Mitchell's - several French made 300's, a 408 and a 308. Have never had a complaint about any of them. About two years ago or so while shopping for a new reel for icefishing walleye I read post on this site that recommended the Mitchell Avocet series reels. I went and purchased two of the Silver series AV-S500UL's, 4 ball bearing and you can get 2 for $50.00! I couldnt beenhappier with them, very light and smooth. I now take them off the ice rods and put them on a couple of 6.5-7.0' ML/L spinning rods for backup summer use, again IMO they're very nice reels for the money. I may in the future look at getting a couple more, this time in the gold series that has 8 bearings, and at $35.00 each are still a deal!


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks a lot guys, i appreciate your input and experience. Nice ride ya got there burksee, i hope to drive something similar in the future. 

I still haven't completely made up my mind yet, but i'm going to gander mtn tomorrow and i'll keep your suggestions in mind. ​


----------



## dreihl (Mar 27, 2006)

I've had good luck with Shimano's mid-priced reels. With ICast going on right now, they just announced redesigns for all their mid-priced offerings. The Sedona comes in at $59, and though I can't speak for the new models, I've used the soon to be old ones and they perform pretty well. According to TackleTour.com, the new models do feel noticeably smoother. You could go with the 500 size is you want to go ultralight or the 1000 would work great for the line range that you mentioned. 

Another thing to consider is that with the new models being introduced right now, you can probably get a pretty good deal on the current models as stores look to make room for the new. I wouldn't be surprised if you find a Symetre for around $50 if you shop around. Good luck.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

well since my paycheck wasn't quite what I thought it would be, I did not get my new reel from Gander today. I did remember my old ebay gift certificate that I never used however, and found a good deal on a brand new Shimano Sedona 2500RB on ebay. I read a lot of good reviews about this reel on bassproshops' website, and a few people here mentioned it as well. Thanks again for all the help, hopefully it serves me well


----------



## russfim (Jul 19, 2008)

Nick, 
You made a good choice w/ the shimano and the comments from readers are good ones. A low $ diawa is a good too and will hold up well, as does a mitchell. If you need a back up reel, like I do, try any one of the three. I know what you mean about spending too much $--have discovered that most reels last about 3 years and are simply worn out.
My current shimano is in its 3rd summer and seems to be hanging in there. Good luck fishing.
russfim


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you have an Ebay gift certificate, I highly recommend checking out the Zebco Cardinal 3 reels that are always listed. The original 2-tone green reels had the best drags ever put into a spinning reel. You can spool up about 110 yards of 8 lb line on them, so they work great for Steelhead. They might be just a tad light for Salmon, for which I use Cardinal 4 reels - next larger size. They are old - last made @ 1977 (I think), but they just crank fish in the best. I have been meaning to get one of the new Zebco Cardinal 3 reels, to see how they work - they just came out with a new model a couple years ago, but I have a bunch of the old reels, so I haven't spent the money for a new one, yet. You can get extra spools on Ebay, and can spool different line weights on each. They don't cast the best, but they reel 'em in the best. Other than my centerpin and flyreels, they are all I use anymore.


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

Nick, 

We all try to live a bit vicariously through those who live in the UP to some degree.

That said,

If you ever decide to take up fly fishing, then this is the end-all of budget UP rods:

Eagle Claw Featherlight Fiberglass

For $16+shipping, you get a buttery small creek rod that can mend casts under those pesky tag alders and other overgrowth that the brookies use for cover. Find yourself a garage sale reel (you won't be using the reel to bring in the fish so it is not important on a rod like this) and a good deal on some NICE line (this is important) and you will have the tool that you need to out-fish Hemingway himself.

The cool part is that you can bolt on your new Shimano and use it like a spinning rod, too. The fiberglass, while heavier than graphite, is bulletproof (a 10 pounder is doable). There's a whole group of fiberglass fly enthusiasts out there who are finding that graphite is the wrong tool for certain streams and creeks (like many in the UP). 

And that is why this $16 unit still exists after half a century. Something for the Christmas list, perhaps?


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Mitchell 300-made in France, or 308 for ultralight. Available most often on ebay.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Shimano Spirex 1000 with the rear fighting drag.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the recommendations, the Sedona is in the mail so I'm pretty committed already but its good to know some other names of reliable reels. As for fly rods, that eagle claw sounds like a great deal. Apparently my Grandfather (R.I.P.) has some fly rods laying around so I'm going to see if I can find salvage any of his old equipment. I'm sure whatever I find will be more than adequate as he was a hell of a fisherman, and I'm sure he'd be happy to see his grandson follow in his footsteps.


----------

